# موضوع مهم للغاية للخدام - تحذير خاص



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

[ لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى ] (لوقا 5: 31)​ 
يا إخوتي هذه الحقيقة ينبغي أن تكون في ذهن وفكر كل خادم وخادمة، أولاً على المستوى الشخصي ثم على مستوى الخدمة، لأن لا ينبغي أن نخدم إطلاقاً وهذه الحقيقة غائبة عن أعيننا ولم نختبرها في حياتنا الشخصية، لأن علينا أن نُدرك تمام الإدراك أنه حينما نقترب من الله كطبيب لا يبنغي علينا أن نذهب إليه كأبرار مُدَّعين المرض، لأن من يدَّعي المرض بحجة التواضع، فهو كاذب ولن يُشفيه الطبيب، ولن ينفعه أي دواء مهما ما كان قوي للغاية، فلو تخيلنا أن شخصٌ ما ذهب للطبيب وادَّعى المرض، فبالتالي أن أعطى الطبيب لهُ أي دواء مهما ما كانت قوته وفاعليته، فأنه لن يُفيد في تلك الحالة بشيء، بل سيكون له ضرر عظيم جداً عليه، طبعاً الطبيب الماهر يعرف المريض الحقيقي من المُدَّعي لذلك يصرفه من عيادته ولا يقدم له شيئاً؛ لكن الغير متخصص ولا بارع في عمله لا يستطيع أن يكتشف الحقيقة من الادعاء الكاذب...

ولذلك هذا هو سرّ عدم قدرة خدام كثيرين أن يعطوا الإرشاد الصحيح والسليم للنفوس، لأن ليس لهم موهبة الله ولا يعرفون المدَّعي من المريض الحقيقي، ولا نوع المرض ولا ما يتناسب معه من علاج، فيعطون أدوية خاطئة بلا تمييز، فعوض أن يتم شفاء النفس تزداد حالتها سوء؛ فيا إما تُصاب بكبرياء القلب فتتحطم بالتمام بل تقاوم الله وترفض كل ما هو إلهي، يا إما تزداد خطية وتتفاقم الحالة وتزداد سوء وعزلة عن الطبيب الحقيقي الذي للنفس، يا إما تتوهم بالشفاء وهي لازالت تحت المرض ولكنها خُدعت بالكلام المعسول المُأثر تأثيراً نفسياً مؤقتاً فتوهمت انها شُفيت بالتمام، مع أن الخطية لازالت مدفونة فيها وتعمل على عطب ثمارها الصالحة فتخرج كل أعمالها مشوهة لا تُمجد الله أو تتحسس موضعها فيه.

فلو تخيلنا إنسان ورث قريبه الطبيب وفُتحت أمامه عيادته ووجد بها غرفة خاصة مملوءة من الأدوية والمراجع والكتب الطبية، وبكونه غير متخصص وغير فاهم، فأنه يتخذ مكان الطبيب ويجلس على كرسيه ويبدأ في تشخيص الحالات التي تأتي إليه غير مُميزاً أنواع الأمراض المتشابهة ولا طبيعة الأجسام وتقبلها لأنواع العلاجات التي تتناسب معها، ويبدأ في وصف العلاج لها ويُعطيها من الأدوية حسب ما يرى من أنها قادرة على شفائها، وبذلك ودون أن يدري قد حكم على كل من يأتيه بالموت، إذ قد ساعد على تفاقم الأمراض وتوسيع دائرة نشاطها، بل وقد تصير الأدوية نفسها سم قاتل للمريض مع أن لها القدرة على الشفاء، وهكذا هو الحال لمن يعطي علاج روحي من الكتاب المقدس القادر على شفاء النفس، أو حتى من أي كتب روحية أو لاهوتيه أو حتى مما سمعه من مرشدين، لأنه أن لم يُعطى حسب نعمة الله وتوجيه طبيب النفس الأعظم بإلهام الروح عينه الذي كُتبت به الكلمة، فمع كونه فيه القدرة على الشفاء فقد يصير سم قاتل للنفس لأنه لم يُعطى حسب مقاصد الله بل حسب فكر الإنسان المُقنع ورأيه الشخصي، لذلك الرب قال بنفسه مُحذراً من إلقاء الجواهر الثمينة أمام من لا يقدرها أو يستحقها: [ لا تطرحوا دُرركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم ] (متى 7: 6).

فمثلاً أن كان هناك صورة لإمبراطور عظيم، وحب الإمبراطور أن فناني المدينة يأخذوا صورته ويجمعوها بشكل الفُسيفساء، أي تقطيعها مربعات صغيرة لتجميعها بشكل فني، ولكن الذي جمعها بكونه غير بارع في هذا المجال، حينما انتهى من تجميعها إذ هي تظهر بشكل صورة ثعلب، فافسد الغرض منها مع أن ما جمعه في النهاية كان شكله الفني جميلاً جداً، هكذا بالمثل من يستخدم الكتاب المقدس ويحاول أن يقدمه غذاء حي للناس فأن لم تكن له الموهبة من الله وبتمييز واضح واضعاً القصد الإلهي أمام الناس فأنه يأخذ من الأسفار ويقتطع منها ويجمع ويضع الشرح ليكون غذاء حي للنفوس، وبالرغم من نيته الحسنة، لكنه أظهر الكلمة في صورة أخرى غير ما هي عليه حسب القصد الإلهي ليوصل معنى فكره هو وليس ما قصده الله، فتكون في النهاية غذاء يفسد النفس مع أنها هي عينها كلمة الله الحية التي تشفي النفوس وتُنير العينين، بل وقد يكون ما توصل إليه حسناً جداً ورائع في معناه ومغرياً للناس من جهة الفكر والمنطق، لكنه ليس هو قصد الله ولن يكون علاجاً فعلاً على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش، لأنه لا يحمل قوة الله ولا برهان الروح.

لذلك علينا أن نحذر كل الحذر من أن نُقدم أي إرشاد أو تعليم أو شرح لأي نفس بدون أن ننال موهبة الإفراز من الله ونعرف كيف نوجه النفوس حسب عمل نعمة الله وليس حسب أحاسيسنا الخاصة ولا مشاعرنا ولا أفكارنا ولا فلسفتنا ولا رغبتنا نحن، مهما ما كانت حسنة أو رائعة أو ممدوحة من الناس.

يا إخوتي الموضوع عن جد مهم وخطير، لا تتسرعوا وتكونوا قادة نفوس، ولا تجلسوا على كراسي التعليم أو كراسي المرشدين قبل الوقت أو بدون موهبة واضحة من الله بقيادة الروح القدس، لئلا تطعنوا أنفسكم بالأوجاع وتسقطوا كثيرين عن دون قصد، هذه رسالة تصحيح ليس إلا، لننتبه كلنا معاً أننا مسئولين أمام الله، فلنخف لأن الله حي يرى ويبصر أعماق النفس ويعرف أعماق كل واحد فينا، فانتبهوا جيداً جداً لئلا نجعل الناس تتعثر في خطواتها فتبتعد عن الطريق ومقاصد الله الحي، فنُلام من الله ويرفع عنه معونته ليؤدبنا لأننا أعثرنا أحد أولاده الصغار، ولا ينبغي أن ننسى المكتوب أبداً بل نضعه أمام أعيننا: 


[ ويلٌ لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تطوفون البحر والبرّ لتكسبوا دخيلاً واحداً ومتى حصل تصنعونه ابناً لجهنم أكثر منكم مضاعفا ] (متى 23: 15)
وفي الختام أقول لكم مع القديس بطرس الرسول: [ أن كان يتكلم أحد فكأقوال الله وأن كان يخدم أحد فكأنه من قوة يمنحها الله، لكي يتمجد الله في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين آمين ] (1بطرس 4: 11)
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

*فعلا معك كل الحق الموضوع مهم وخطير جدا 
فهمت من كلام حضرتك انه كده ممكن اكون انا غير مهيئة انى ارشد شخص روحيا ومع ذلك انا بتعامل  على اساس انى فاهمة الكتاب المقدس وبرشده وبنصحه من واقع فكرى انا وليس من واقع كلام ربنا عن طريق الكتاب المقدس
لكن  احيانا بنقع فى تلك الخطية ولكن ليس بغرض التفاخر بما نعرفه ونحفظه من ايات وقراءات روحيه .. بيكون بغرض النصح عن نية خالصة
بمعنى انه الشخص بيكون فى حاجة الى مساعدة وبسرعة بدون تفكير بنقدمله نصح او ارشاد بنصلى من اجله ونحفزه انه يتمسك بربنا 
ويصلى من عمق قلبه ممكن وقتها نكون غير مؤهلين لكده؟؟
ولا حضرتك بتقصد اننا نعطى معلومات مغلووطة وارشاد روحى غير دقيق للحالة اللى بيمر بيها الشخص ده
*


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *فعلا معك كل الحق الموضوع مهم وخطير جدا
> فهمت من كلام حضرتك انه كده ممكن اكون انا غير مهيئة انى ارشد شخص روحيا ومع ذلك انا بتعامل  على اساس انى فاهمة الكتاب المقدس وبرشده وبنصحه من واقع فكرى انا وليس من واقع كلام ربنا عن طريق الكتاب المقدس
> لكن  احيانا بنقع فى تلك الخطية ولكن ليس بغرض التفاخر بما نعرفه ونحفظه من ايات وقراءات روحيه .. بيكون بغرض النصح عن نية خالصة
> بمعنى انه الشخص بيكون فى حاجة الى مساعدة وبسرعة بدون تفكير بنقدمله نصح او ارشاد بنصلى من اجله ونحفزه انه يتمسك بربنا
> ...



طبعاً أنا لا أتكلم عن تشجيع النفس، لأن هذا ضروري ومهم للغاية، بل هو واجب موضوع على كل من يحب ربنا يسوع، انا باتكلم فقط عن *الإرشاد *بالروح لأجل حياة النفس *وتدبيرها الخاص*، وعلى الأخص في الأمور المصيرية، مثل البتولية أو الزواج أو الرهبنة، أو التداريب الروحية، أو منهج الحياة الشخصية، أو التوجيه في الخدمة، أو وضع مسئولية عليها، أو إلزامها بالقراءة في أمور معينة مثل اللاهوت أو الدفاعيات .. أو غيرها من الأمور المختلفة، لأن كل هذه لا يُصح أن يتم الإرشاد فيها إلا لمن له موهبة الإرشاد من الله فقط، *لأن لو لم نعرف حالة النفس وما هو وضعها الصحيح في الطريق الروحي وما هي قوة علاقتها مع الله ومقدار نموها الصحيح، فأننا نتسبب في انهيارها في النهاية وفقدانها في الطريق وسقوطها المروع ووقوعها في حالة فوضى، أو ارباكها بأعمال لا تتناسب مع قدراتها التي نالتها من الله...*

يعني مثلاً إنسان كان بعيد عن الله وتاب عن حياته القديمة وآمن بالمسيح، ورأينا غيرته ومحبته لله وللجميع وكم يشتاق أن يدعو الكل للحياة الأبدية، فنوجهه ان يقرأ الكتب اللاهوتية والنقد النصي، ونجعله معلم ومرشداً للآخرين، وذلك لأننا نحن منفعلين بهذا الموضوع ونراه مناسباً له، وهو يصغي لنا كمرشدين له فيتبع توجيهاتنا، وحينما يبدأ في القرأة ومعرفة أصول النصوصو ويرد على الآخرين، ونستمر في تشجيعنا له، بدون أن نتأكد أن حياته مبنية على أساس روحي سليم وصحيح، وأنه مستمر في بناء حياته بناء سليم مع توطيد الشركة مع الله والقديسين في النور، ورأينا موهبة الله حلت فيه، فأننا بسبب تسرعنا وتحميله ما ليس له، فأننا نجده في النهاية يقع في مشاكل روحية كثيرة، وبعد فتره نجده بدأ ينحرف عن الطريق وحياته أصبحت فوضاوية، وفي النهاية يا إما يتكبر ويتعالى على الآخرين، أو يسقط في مشكلة مع المجادلين وينجرف في حالة ضد أو مع، ولا يحيا بوصية الله وقد ينفعل إلى حد شتم الآخر أو إهانته كاسراً وصية المحبة، ثم قد ينحرف عن الإيمان في النهاية، أو يقع فريسة مشكلة نفسية... الخ، وأشياء أخرى كثيرة قد تحدث له، منها الزهق والكلل من كلمة الله أو قراءة الكتب، وذلك كله في النهاية يكون بسببنا نحن لأننا لم نكن حاصلين على موهبة الإرشاد بحكمة الله لكل نفس ونعطيها ما يتناسب معها حسب ما نالت من الله...

وأيضاً حينما نرشد واحد أن يقرأ في اللاهوت وهو لم يتمكن أولاً من حياة التوبة، أو نثقل أحد بخدمة ما ولم تكن موهبته من الله، أو حتى لو وجدنا ملامحها فيه، لكننا تعجلنا الوقت قبل أن ينضج ويكون صالحاً لها ليقوم بالواجب الموضوع عليه في الوقت المناسب، لأن لكل شيء وقته الخاص...

وهكذا علينا أن نكون حرصين جداً، ولا ينبغي أن نتسرع ونرشد أحد بالنسبة لحياته الشخصية، اي بالنسبة للقراءة التي تصلح لهُ أو أي موهبة ما، أو وضعه أمام قرارات مصيريه نرشده فيها خطأ، وهذا يختلف تماماً عن موضوع التشجيع الروحي، أو حتى النفسي... أرجو أن أكون وضحت المقصود، النعمة معك
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

*اه طبعا اكيد فهمت حضرتك ميرسى على التوضيح
ولك الحق ان تطلق عليه تحذير هام لانه فعلا موضوع مهم جدا
شفاعة السيدة العذراء وكل القديسين تكون معاك .
*


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *اه طبعا اكيد فهمت حضرتك ميرسى على التوضيح
> ولك الحق ان تطلق عليه تحذير هام لانه فعلا موضوع مهم جدا
> شفاعة السيدة العذراء وكل القديسين تكون معاك .
> *



ومعك دائماً، وليهبنا الله كل حكمة وإدراك لنعرف الأشياء الموهبة لنا منه
ونحيا فقط كما أعطانا من نعمة دون زيادة أو نقصان
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------

